# τριτανακοπή = third party opposition, third party proceedings (against judgment X)



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Εξτρίμ σπορ συνέχεια 
Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 586, παράγραφοι 1 και 2, του Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας, η τριτανακοπή είναι το εξής:

1. Με τις προϋποθέσεις του άρθρου 583 μπορεί να ασκηθεί τριτανακοπή κατά της οριστικής απόφασης που εκδόθηκε μεταξύ άλλων. 
2. Τριτανακοπή μπορεί να ασκήσει και ο τρίτος που δεσμεύεται από το δεδικασμένο, εφόσον επικαλείται δόλο ή συμπαιγνία των διαδίκων. ​
Κάποιος δηλαδή που θεωρεί ότι βλάπτεται από μια απόφαση δικαστικής ή και διοικητικής ακόμα αρχής, και ο οποίος *δεν *ήταν αρχικά μέρος στη διαδικασία, ασκεί το συγκεκριμένο ένδικο μέσο (μέσο είναι, έτσι; ) και ζητά π.χ. την εξαφάνιση μιας απόφασης που είναι ζημιογόνα προς τον ίδιο.

Ο όρος αυτός δεν αποδίδεται σωστά με τη συνήθη μετάφραση του ως third party proceedings, ή third party claim, γιατί αυτά αμφότερα σημαίνουν ότι κάποιος που είναι ήδη μέρος σε μια δίκη προσπαθεί να κάνει μέρος αυτής έναν τρίτο, γιατί π.χ. θεωρεί ότι ο εν λόγω τρίτος οφείλει αποζημίωση σχετική με το αντικείμενο της δίκης. 


third party proceedings:
the introduction of a third party into a case by the defendant, or by the claimant in the case of a counterclaim​third party claim: 
A claim made by a defendant within existing legal proceedings seeking to enjoin a person not party to the original action, to enforce a related duty. ​
Τώρα, αν μετέφραζα προς τα γαλλικά, προφανώς θα ξεμπέρδευα εύκολα, διότι θα χρησιμοποιούσα το tierce-opposition, το αντίστοιχο της τριτανακοπής. Αλλά φευ! 

Τα λεξικά μου γράφουν caveat, μεταξύ άλλων. Ούτε κι αυτό είναι όμως, γιατί εκείνος που ασκεί το caveat απαιτεί αναστολή *υφιστάμενης *διαδικασίας, μέχρι να ακουστεί το αίτημά του.

caveat: A formal notice to a court or public official that the notifier has an interest in a matter or property and requests the suspension of some procedure or proceeding concerning the matter or property until the notifier is given a hearing.​
Το ένα από τα λεξικά μου γράφει _tierce oppositio (λατ.)_ (sic), ωστόσο τέτοια σύναψη δεν υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο, μάλλον είναι ορθογραφικό λάθος. Υπάρχει η tertia oppositio, που εμφανίζεται ωστόσο σε λατινικές ιστοσελίδες και δε με εξυπηρετεί, εκτός κι αν ο πελάτης σκοπεύει να ενημερώσει για την τριτανακοπή τον Κικέρωνα. :s

Και κάπου εδώ, αφού τα έχω απορρίψει όλα, τείνω να το αποδώσω ως *third-party petition for annulment*, και εκλιπαρώ τη συνεισφορά σας.

[vent] Επίσης, θυμηθείτε μου να γκρινιάξω κάποια στιγμή που τα ελληνικά λεξικά νομικών όρων παίρνουν ένα νομικό όρο, βρίσκουν δυο τρεις που του μοιάζουν, όποιοι κι αν είναι, και τους βάζουν όλους μαζί, σωστούς και λάθος, χωρίς παραδείγματα χρήσης.:angry::angry: [/vent]


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2011)

Μια αναζήτηση στην νομοθεσία της ΕΕ δείχνει να χρησιμοποιούν κυρίως το third-party proceedings. Αλλά δείχνει επίσης ότι χρειάζονται και συμφραζόμενα ώστε να καταλαβαίνουμε για ποιο πράγμα μιλάμε (αφού βέβαια όσα είπες γι' αυτό επιβεβαιώνονται από σοβαρότατες πηγές). Π.χ.:

FR: former *tierce opposition* contre les arrêts rendus sans qu'ils aient été appelés, si ces arrêts préjudicient à leurs droits
EN: bring [χρησιμοποιείται και: institute] third-party proceedings to contest a judgment rendered without their being heard, where the judgment is prejudicial to their rights

FR: considérant qu'il est nécessaire, en vue d'assurer la sécurité juridique dans les rapports entre la société et les tiers ainsi qu'entre les associés, de limiter les cas de nullité ainsi que l'effet rétroactif de la déclaration de nullité et de fixer un délai bref pour la *tierce opposition* à cette déclaration
EN: Whereas it is necessary, in order to ensure certainty in the law as regards relations between the company and third parties, and also between members, to limit the cases in which nullity can arise and the retroactive effect of a declaration of nullity, and to fix a short time limit within which third parties may enter objection to any such declaration

Πρόσεξε όμως εδώ:

FR: La *tierce opposition*, lorsque le droit national la prévoit
EN: Where the national law entitles a third party to challenge the decision

Παρατηρώ δηλαδή ότι εκεί που το γαλλικό κείμενο δεν είναι πλεοναστικό, οι Άγγλοι έδωσαν περιγραφή, όχι όρο.

Το μόνο άλλο που μπορώ να πω προς το παρόν είναι ότι αποφάσισα να προτείνω την Παλάβρα για το Χρυσούν Ρογηρείον 2011.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Themis said:


> Το μόνο άλλο που μπορώ να πω προς το παρόν είναι ότι αποφάσισα να προτείνω την Παλάβρα για το Χρυσούν Ρογηρείον 2011.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 13, 2011)

Και στη νομολογία του Δικαστηρίου της ΕΕ βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιούν συνέχεια το third party proceedings ως αντίστοιχο της τριτανακοπής (αντιπαρέβαλε τις υποθέσεις αυτές στην αγγλική σελίδα)
Και μάλιστα, το διαχωρίζουν από την κύρια διαδικασία ως εξής:
πχ Μήτσος και Μπάμπης, third party applicants,
Τάκης και Τάσος, applicants in the main proceedings,
Κίτσα και Πίτσα, defendants in the main proceedings,

Και σε κάτι λίγες αναφορές σε αγγλόφωνες σελίδες για το tierce opposition (μπας και βρίσκαμε από εκεί τίποτα), το έχει αμετάφραστο και δίνει επεξήγηση. 

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια από τις λύσεις που αναφέρεις παραπάνω και να δώσεις κάποια επεξήγηση;

(Και ναι, το 'χεις το βραβείο λέμε!)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Δεν τα πρότεινα για λύση τα παραπάνω, τα πρότεινα για αποστολή στο πυρ το εξώτερον  Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι είναι άκρως παραπλανητικό να στέλνεις π.χ. σε βέρο Αμερικάνο δικηγόρο ένα έγγραφο που περιέχει τον όρο «τριτανακοπή» και να του γράψεις ότι εμείς θα κάνουμε caveat ή θα κινήσουμε third party proceedings, γιατί άλλο λέει το πρωτότυπο, και άλλο θα καταλάβει εκείνος.

Προτιμάω δηλαδή να βάλω κάτι περιφραστικό και επεξηγηματικό, κι ας μην υφίσταται αντίστοιχο στας Αμερικάς (ή στας Αγγλίας ή στας Αυστραλίας κτλ κτλ κτλ :)). 

Εκτός κι αν υφίσταται αντίστοιχο, βεβαίως βεβαίως...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 13, 2011)

Το third party opposition δίνει κάποια αποτελέσματα, τα οποία στην πλειονότητά τους φαίνονται να αφορούν ευρωπαϊκό δίκαιο ή δίκαιο πρώην αποικιών. Κάποια από αυτά είναι επεξηγηματικά του tierce opposition.
http://www.curacao-law.com/2007/03/...n-under-the-laws-of-the-netherlands-antilles/
http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&c...osition"+tierce+opposition&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

Και προς αποφυγή ασαφειών: third-party opposition of (the) judgment...etc.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2011)

[παρέμβαση ασχέτου]Μήπως θα μπορούσε να σας βοηθήσει έρευνα στο καναδέζικο δίκαιο (αν έχουν κάτι αντίστοιχο του γαλλικού tierce-opposition, δεν θα το λένε κάπως και στα αγγλικά; [/παρέμβασης ασχέτου]


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Μιλ μερσί :)
Code of Civil Procedure, 489:
_revocation of judgment at the request of a third party_ ή _opposition by a third party_. Νομίζω ότι το δεύτερο μου κάνει.

Edit: Ωστόσο, έχει 79 μόλις ευρήματα... και αναρωτιέμαι: ο ως άνω δικηγόρος (που είναι ο παραλήπτης της μετάφρασής μου), θα με καταλάβει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2011)

Ε, δώσε και τον αντίστοιχο γαλλικό λίνκο. :) Πού να τον βρούμε εμείς οι αγάλλιστοι, έστω και από περιέργεια;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Παρντόν :blush:


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2011)

Αντιγράφω:

THIRD-PARTY OPPOSITION UNDER THE LAWS OF THE NETHERLANDS ANTILLES

A third party may attack a judgment

Sometimes a judgment may affect the rights of a person or company not being a party to those proceedings. If one was not a party to those proceedings, one cannot appeal such a judgment. Third-party opposition (in Dutch: ‘derdenverzet’) is a remedy granted to third parties (outsiders) whose rights are thus prejudiced.

An appeal is filed with a higher court. Third-party opposition, however, is initiated by filing a petition with the very same court that rendered the judgment. Third-party opposition is possible in both cases on the merits and preliminary relief cases (injunctions).

If the attacking third party wins his case, the judgment will be corrected to the extent the third party’s rights are concerned. If the correction cannot be thus limited, the original judgment will be annulled.

Karel Frielink
Curacao-based Attorney (lawyer) / Partner 
http://www.curacao-law.com/2007/03/...n-under-the-laws-of-the-netherlands-antilles/​
Υπάρχει και το _third-party appeal (against a decision / judgment)_. Νομίζω ότι γενικά καταλαβαίνουν την έννοια του _third-party (συν κάτι)_.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Το πρόβλημα που, κατ' εμέ πάντα, έχει το παραπάνω είναι ότι αποτελεί απλώς επεξηγηματική περιγραφή της συγκεκριμένης διαδικασίας, για την οποία μάλιστα δανείζεται έναν όρο που σημαίνει κάτι παραπλήσιο μεν, διαφορετικό δε στα αγγλικά.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 13, 2011)

Άι, βλέπω ότι με πρόλαβαν φίλτατοι συλλεξιλόγοι. Προσωπικά (αλλά τονίζω ότι δεν είμαι ειδικός στα αγγλοσαξονικά), έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι το common law δεν γνωρίζει την τριτανακοπή των ηπειρωτικών ευρωπαϊκών δικαίων (τουλάχιστον όχι ακριβώς έτσι όπως τη γνωρίζουμε εμείς). Οπότε η λύση συνίσταται πράγματι στο να μεταφράσουμε χρησιμοποιώντας τον πλέον παρεμφερή όρο, δηλαδή το third party proceedings. Άλλωστε, όπως ήδη επισήμαναν ο Θέμης και η Όλιβερ, στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας ενώπιον των δικαιοδοτικών οργάνων της ΕΕ υφίσταται αντιστοιχία μεταξύ τριτανακοπής - tierce opposition - third party proceedings (βλ. π.χ. εδώ. Από την άλλη, το third party opposition μου φαίνεται κι αυτό πολύ έντιμη λύση. Ό,τι κι αν προτιμηθεί, ορθώς επισημαίνει η μοδερατόρισα ότι μια επεξήγηση/ υποσημείωση ή ό,τι άλλο είναι μάλλον απαραίτητες για να καταστεί σαφές περί τίνος πρόκειται. 

Και ναι, κι εγώ προτείνω την Παλάβρα για το Χρυσούν Ρογηρείον 2011.:clap:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2011)

Μα δεν είναι λογικό να υπάρχει περιφραστική/περιγραφική απόδοση όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάλογος όρος; Η σύναψη είναι διαφανής, οι Καναδοί δικηγόροι σίγουρα θα καταλάβουν το _opposition by a third party_ και, αν βάλεις και σε μια παρένθεση τον γαλλικό όρο, θα πονηρευτούν και οι Αμερικανοί δικηγόροι.

(Τα ανωτέρω συντάχθηκαν προρογηρικά.)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν είναι λογικό να υπάρχει περιφραστική/περιγραφική απόδοση όπου δεν υπάρχει ανάλογος όρος; Η σύναψη είναι διαφανής, οι Καναδοί δικηγόροι σίγουρα θα καταλάβουν το _opposition by a third party_ και, αν βάλεις και σε μια παρένθεση τον γαλλικό όρο, θα πονηρευτούν και οι Αμερικανοί δικηγόροι.


Μεταρογηρικά, γιατί όταν βιάζομαι, σκοντάφτω :): εννοώ ότι όλο το κείμενο του δικηγόρου από το Κουρασάο είναι επεξηγηματικό, άρα εκεί δεν είναι ασαφές το third party proceedings, γιατί ο δικηγόρος περιγράφει λεπτομερώς περί τίνος πρόκειται. 

Παρακαλώ όπως το Χρυσούν Ρογήρειον έλθει εις μεγάλο δοχείο, περιέχον ικανές ποσότητες προφητερόλ. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

Palavra said:


> To κείμενο του δικηγόρου από το Κουρασάο είναι επεξηγηματικό, άρα εκεί δεν είναι ασαφές το third party proceedings, γιατί ο δικηγόρος περιγράφει λεπτομερώς περί τίνος πρόκειται.


Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω, το Χρυσούν Ρογήρειον 2011 θα συνοδεύεται από δώρο ταξίδι στο Κουρασάο προς επιτόπια νομική έρευνα. Το δώρο θα παραδώσει στη νικήτρια κάποιος από τους αντμινιστράτορες που το όνομά του να αρχίζει από Ζ, στη νήσο Αρούμπα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Εντεταλμένου Δαιμάνου υπηρεσίας απουσιάζοντος:


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 13, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Κατόπιν των ανωτέρω, το Χρυσούν Ρογήρειον 2011 θα συνοδεύεται από δώρο ταξίδι στο Κουρασάο προς επιτόπια νομική έρευνα. Το δώρο θα παραδώσει στη νικήτρια κάποιος από τους αντμινιστράτορες που το όνομά του να αρχίζει από Ζ, στη νήσο Αρούμπα.


 
Ύποπτες συναλλαγές διαβλέπω... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

Ξύνεσαι για τριτανακοπή;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 13, 2011)

Μπορεί να προκύψει κανένας τριτανακόπτων ZNickel, ZRogerios ή καμιά τριτανακόπτουσα Zoliver_twisted


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Μπορεί να προκύψει κανένας τριτανακόπτων ZNickel, ZRogerios ή καμιά τριτανακόπτουσα Zoliver_twisted


 
Και το Ζκογιότ; Το ξεχνάμε το ζκογιότ; :cheek:





Ζντουπ.


----------



## stathis (Apr 14, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Παρακαλώ όπως το Χρυσούν Ρογήρειον έλθει εις μεγάλο δοχείο, περιέχον ικανές ποσότητες προφητερόλ. Ευχαριστώ.


Λόγω κρίσης (και ελλείψει πρόφιτ), προφιτερόλ γιοκ. Βολεύεσαι με ένα ταψί τριτανακόπιτα;


----------

